# Birthday wishes



## Satharin

Hello everyone!
On friday my two best korean friends have birthday party and there is an idea to record birthday wishes and show them on tv. I want to do say it in korean but just wanted to be sure that it means what I want to. Here it is:
맥다, 모니카 안녕~ 너희들 한테 한국말로 메세지 한번 보내보고 싶던데 

어때, 알아듣겠어? 암튼 너희들 생일축하해!! 생일날 많이 즐겁고, 너희

들이 계~속 건강하고 이쁘게 잘있고 잘되길 바란다!

And does it really mean or is almost the same?:
Hello Magda and Monika! I hope you can understand this. Happy birthday! Stay strong, cute and healthy! Wishing you all the best! Have fun!


Thanks for your help


----------



## mink-shin

Go with yours.


----------



## JohnnyLee_923

Perfect. Sounds like a native speaker.


----------



## ouuugg

I agree with mink-shin and JohnneyLee, but some small correction would be nice to make it sound even more natural.

싶던데 > 싶었어
많이 즐겁고 > 즐겁게 보내고
이쁘게 잘있고 > 이쁘게 지내고


----------

